
Aol Mail Goes Down. No One Notices. - sahillavingia
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/aol-mail-goes-down-no-one-notices/
======
Towle_
AOL jokes got old years ago. Alexia Tsotsis doesn't notice.

